# I need pics please!!! Stretched tires on a 17x7.5 rim



## newdubowner (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey there. Im trying to put the set of 17s on my mk2. The tires that came on them are too big to fit under the fender. So i really need pics of the lower profiles with some stretch so i can see what tire i need to run to get the look i desire. 
Need pics of some 175s, 185s, 195s, and 205s on a 17x7.5 wheel. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: I need pics please!!! Stretched tires on a 17x7.5 rim (newdubowner)*

7.5_165_40_R17 Nankang NS2

















17x7.5 195/45/17 Goodyear Eagle F1

















17x7.5 185/35/17
























17x7.5 185/35/17 Nankang NS2


















too tall but for comparison 
17x7.5 205/45/17 Falken Ziex 512


----------

